# First Morels I’ve found in years. (My son spotted them)



## bassthumb32 (May 6, 2019)

I had replied to a post on here last week about how my Morel honey hole has dried up and I haven’t found any there in at least 5 years. On Saturday it was my father, my 12 year old son, and I on a turkey hunt. We heard a few but weren’t able to call them in. We were walking back to the truck on a path that I have walked on 100s of times. My dad is getting up there in age and has to stop every couple hundred yards or so to catch his breath. As we are stopped my son says “look at all those mushrooms!” Like I said I have walked by this place 100S OF TIMES! I never noticed them there. There were no poplar no ash just the right dirt I suppose. We found 29 in all by no means a huge haul but enough for a meal and some to share with friends. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Preacher Man (May 6, 2019)

Good heavens! The ones we find are never that big.


----------



## smokinq13 (May 6, 2019)

I think you just made me, want to go hunting today! And that's huge in my book


----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2019)

Fresh morels are soooooo good...  Steak on the Bar-B and fresh shrooms must be on the menu....


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 6, 2019)

Nice find!


----------



## DIYerDave (May 6, 2019)

Those are nice ones. I've been hunting mushrooms for around 30 years and never found any that big. Nice score!


----------



## Boocephus (May 6, 2019)

Nice score...those look like some good  stuffing mushrooms


----------



## Braz (May 7, 2019)

It is a good  year for morels around here. Yesterday's local paper had a story of a family that found over 300 in one day - big ones too.


----------



## smokinq13 (May 7, 2019)

I went out yesterday and didn't find any.. saw other mushrooms just not morels... any of you guys willing to trade some morels for maybe ghost pepper seeds? I want to "plant" some of those spores to try and bring back the population where we hunt... i think inproper harvesting wiped out them... they would just rip them out of the ground and not cut them off


----------



## DIYerDave (May 7, 2019)

I've always just pinched off the stem of the morel and left the "root" planted. They have been declining in numbers in my area for years now. I use to find as many as 800 a year. This year I found about 24. There decline might have something to do with the tree canopy getting thicker and blocking light to the under brush. I'm not sure though.


----------



## WaterRat (May 7, 2019)

Yumm, nice haul! Maybe I should go for a hike tomorrow, any tips (damper, drier, shady, not so shady, hilly, flat... )?


----------



## bassthumb32 (May 7, 2019)

Dave that's what I do too. I pinch them off at the bottom and leave the root in the ground. I had to slow my son down he pulled a few of them up I had to teach him how to do it.


----------



## DIYerDave (May 7, 2019)

I always enjoyed taking the kids out with me. They loved it when they were little. Wow how time flies. My youngest graduates from college this Saturday.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 7, 2019)

Alright you got me interested in meandering the woods looking for morels..!


----------



## uncle eddie (May 7, 2019)

Very nice find!

We went again Sunday and they were getting stupid big and past-prime.  The really big ones were maybe 8 inches tall and 4-inches wide but looked nasty.


----------



## bassthumb32 (May 8, 2019)

Eddie I doubt i will be able to find any more. They should be about finished here.


----------



## Jonok (May 15, 2019)

Here in Michigan they are doing good. ( my kids work from the back yard yesterday):


----------

